# Social Worker wanted!



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey there!
I was wondering, is there any australian Social Worker in the forum?
I'd like to share some information and experiences with some colleague from Australia.
anyone outhere?
Please reply!

Cheers!

Brian


----------

